

[resolved] Dolphin HD Sends URL Of Every Page You Visit To A Remote Server - dudube
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/27/privacy-advisory-dolphin-hd-sends-url-of-every-page-you-visit-to-a-remote-server-in-plain-text/

======
muro
The dolphin browser web page doesn't even say who creates it. Would you really
trust it with your passwords and browsing history?

------
copypasteweb
>match every location you visit against a whitelist of about 300 webzines

Yeah, whitelist can't be downloaded.

------
itsnotvalid
Not mentioning even there is no security problem involved, we are talking
mobile browsers here, if that doesn't actually make more traffic? Of course,
instant search suggestion also does exactly that, so there is no big deal
here.

------
woadwarrior01
Nothing new, The stumbleupon browser plugin has been doing this for years now
:)

------
cmars
They've lost my trust. Switching to ff mobile.

~~~
muro
the built-in browser is also getting better with every release.

------
The_Sponge
It was an unfortunate (and terrible) bug, but you have to admit the Dolphin
team's response has at least been open and efficient.

~~~
mtrimpe
Too bad they didn't know about bloom filters e.a.

